# 1 day in Madrid



## mssuzan (Apr 18, 2008)

Sadly we will only be in Madrid 1 1/2 days.  I do not for a moment think that we can begin to do the city justice.  However for those of you who have traveled to Madrid - If you could only spend 1 day in Madrid you would be certain to see ??????????   Thanks for the input.


----------



## Conan (Apr 18, 2008)

Museo Nacional del *Prado*


----------



## stmartinfan (Apr 18, 2008)

We had just a couple of days in Madrid and started the time by doing the double decker (open air top) bus tour - it's the kind available in most major cities where it makes a circle of the city with stops so you can get off the bus and then resume later.  I find these a great way to get a quick overview of a city and see lots of the architecture and neighborhoods I would be able to visit otherwise.  In Madrid, it gave me a much better appreciation of how pretty the city is.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 18, 2008)

*Madrid*

If you miss Museo Nacional del Prado, you didn't go to Madrid. IMHO


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 18, 2008)

I vote for the Prado as well.....I've only been once but it was fabulous.......


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 18, 2008)

The Prado and an evening Tapas Tour. We took this walking tour run by a couple of Brits, stopped in four Tapas Bars and walked around Downtown Madrid. A real local experience. 

Here's a link for the Tour. http://www.adventurousappetites.com/

I also recommend the Westin Palace, at least for a drink in their dining room with a fabulous Stained Glass Ceiling. Its located across the street from The Prado and would make a good stop after the Museum. Located on the same intersection is the Ritz which is another experience altogether. Finally, at the same intersection is the Thyssen-Bornemisza Museum. You could spend the whole day on that corner. 

Cheers


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 19, 2008)

We'll also have one day in Madrid in May.  We'll be flying into Madrid Saturday afternoon and leaving Monday at noon.  We are staying at the Westin Palace as suggested and want to see the Prado.  What else should we plan?

For Saturday, we'd like to eat somewhere nice and either walk or take some type of tour.  Any suggestions?  Any evening tours?

On Sunday, we'll visit the Prado and hopefully see some more of Madrid.  Any ideas for a good day?  I'm sure the Prado could take up a whole day but realistically, I'd guess 3-4 hours is our limit.

Deb


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 19, 2008)

Here's a good Madrid Guide to help you choose

Deb,  the Prado has free admission to their pemanent collection on Sunday's from 5 to 8pm and Tuesday thru Saturday from 6 to 8pm.
For more info, see http://www.museodelprado.es/index.php?id=50


Richard


----------



## Hoc (Apr 19, 2008)

The Prado is great and a must-do.  Incredible collection of Goya and other classical artists.  However, the Queen's museum down the block from there has all of the Picassos, Dalis and many of the other modern artists.  Shouldn't miss Guernica in that museum.  Be aware that the museums are closed on different days, so the day that you are there might dictate which museum you see.

You haven't been to Madrid if you haven't done at least one tapas crawl in the heart of town, so you can go to the museum during the day, and have tapas in the evening.  The Royal Palace is also something to see, but if choosing between one (or both) of the museums or the palace, I would pick the museums.  

After your tapas crawl, you can end up in the Plaza Mayor in the center of town, where there are often street musicians playing well into the night, as well as the people strolling around for walks at least until midnight -- or later.  Maybe end the night at Chocolateria St. Gines, having Churros con Chocolate.  Churros are like unsweetened donuts, shaped like sticks, which are dipped in a warm, bittersweet hot chocolate that is about the consistency of a warm chocolate pudding.  This is a Spanish specialty that you can't really find anywhere except in Spain (There are Mexican Churros, but they are not the same thing, as they are covered in cinnamon and sugar - yuck).   Personally, I prefer the dish for breakfast, but St. Gines, which is one of the undisputed best places for Churros Con Chocolate in Madrid, does not open until late afternoon.  Or, if you want them for breakfast, you can get them at Valor (better chocolate, worse churros).

There are other wonderful things in Madrid, but if I only had one day, those are the things I would choose.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for the additional ideas!

Hoc, do you think we'd find the Spanish churros at Gran Canaria?  That's where we'll be the previous week.

What do you experts think of the El Rastro street market?  It sounds like a fun morning and might be a nice mix with the afternoon full of museums.

Any restaurant recommendations?  Something wonderful but not too pricey considering the exchange rates.

Deb


----------



## Hoc (Apr 19, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> For Saturday, we'd like to eat somewhere nice and either walk or take some type of tour.  Any suggestions?  Any evening tours?
> 
> On Sunday, we'll visit the Prado and hopefully see some more of Madrid.  Any ideas for a good day?  I'm sure the Prado could take up a whole day but realistically, I'd guess 3-4 hours is our limit.



On Sunday, El Rastro happens on almost all of the streets of the Latin District.  It is the largest open-air market in Europe, with everything from shoes to clothing to handbags to, well, everything, at decent prices.  Also, people are hanging out at all of the bars around there, and it is perfect for a tapas brunch.

For a decent restaurant, there are so many.  But tapas is a tradition, and you shouldn't miss them.  Just jump from bar to bar and order whatever looks good in each.  La Casa de Mi Abuelo has about the best garlic shrimp in town.  Also, Las Bravas has a dish called Patatas Bravas, which are chunks of potatoes, fried and covered with an orange sauce resembling a much tastier version of Napalm.  El Museo de Jamon (a chain found all over the place) has great Jamon Serrano or Jamon Iberico, traditionally Spanish hams that are incredibly flavorful and nothing like what we have in the U.S.  In fact, it's illegal to bring it into the U.S. (very powerful pig farmer lobby here) because it is so much better that people would probably stop eating U.S. ham altogether if they could get the good stuff.  They have ham here that they call Jamon Serrano, but it's really a pale imitation and you owe it to yourself to try it as a tapa (preferably as an open-faced sandwich on a slice of French bread with a wedge of tomato).  

Olives at most tapas bars are amazing, and the Manchego cheese, from the La Mancha area, is also worth a try as a tapa.  Also, don't forget to try the Tortilla Espanol, which is essentially a potato and onion omelette, cooked thick and served as a cold wedge.  All with amazing Spanish red wine or beer.

For a more sit-down lunch or dinner, La Trucha is known for "Trucha a la Trucha," which is trout stuffed with ham and other things (I forget).  If your palate is a little more adventurous, you could try Cocido, which is a typical Madrid-style meal with all kinds of beans (mostly garbanzos, though), meats (including some I wouldn't touch), potatoes and soup.  Non-Madrid style is Paella.  It really is not a regional food there, and not many restaurants in Madrid do it well (better to get it in the Valencia area).  However, Paella Real, near the Oriental Plaza, had very good Paella, and about the best we had in Madrid.

Also, you might pop in for a spot of Gazpacho at L'Hardy, a small candy store/bakery near the Puerto del Sol.  I think they have an upstairs restaurant, but it's expensive and you can get a taste of their brilliance by just stopping in the store and getting some Gazpacho and some pastries.  However, it should be mentioned that their food was so good that, in the early 1800s, upper class homes in Madrid started being built without kitchens, because they just ordered all of their meals from L'Hardy.

Botin also deserves a mention.  It was Hemingway's favorite restaurant in Madrid, and I believe is the oldest continually operating restaurant in the world, but I get the feeling that it survives mostly on its reputation.


----------



## Hoc (Apr 19, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Thanks for the additional ideas!
> 
> Hoc, do you think we'd find the Spanish churros at Gran Canaria?  That's where we'll be the previous week.
> 
> ...



Ah, I was writing my post to you while you were posting to me.  You'll definitely find Churros con Chocolate in Gran Canaria, but betcha can't eat just one. 

There is a place near El Rastro that serves decent Churros con Chocolate, and if I can remember the name, I'll post it.

Already gave some restaurant recommendations.  I believe that Paella Real was not too expensive, and tapas as a proposition are not expensive, either.  Something like 5-8 Euros per dish, and a couple of Euros for a glass of wine or beer.  The dishes are small, but about 5 of them in 5 different bars will easily stuff 2 people.  El Museo de Jamon is rock-bottom cheap, and a cup of soup at L'Hardy is very reasonable (but noplace to sit there, you have to drink it standing up, in the store, as many do, or walking down the street).  Edit: La Trucha is moderately priced, and Churros con Chocolate will probably set you back about 15 Euros for 2 people.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 20, 2008)

Hoc, you are a gold mine of information!  I guess we were thinking the same thing about El Rastro, no?  LOL!

I'm going to take all this info with me.  I don't think we'll have a problem filling up our day.    I found a site with an interactive map so I can mark the restaurants and sites we want to visit.

mssuzan, I'm so sorry for hijacking your thread but I hope you also find this information helpful!

Deb


----------



## Hoc (Apr 20, 2008)

DebBrown said:


> Hoc, you are a gold mine of information!



Madrid is my second favorite city in the whole world behind New York City.  Maybe a tie with New Orleans, but nevertheless, it is an amazing city for walkers (of which I am one) and has great art, peoplewatching and food, all of which make it one of the best cities around.  P.S. -- The sun sets there sometime after 9 pm, sometimes as late as 11 pm, and people walk around everywhere, all night.  So, it is also one of the safer cities on the planet for walking and exploring.  I read somewhere that it has one of the lowest crime rates (excluding "smash and grab" from parked cars and pickpockets) of any city around.


----------



## mssuzan (Apr 20, 2008)

*info for all*

_mssuzan, I'm so sorry for hijacking your thread but I hope you also find this information helpful!

Deb_



I do not feel that the thread was hijacked.  This is about sharing information, not ownership of it.


----------

